# Eigenen mini webbrowser fernsteuern



## NewMichi (1. Dez 2014)

Hallo liebes java forum,
Hätte eine frage, und zwar simuliere ich momentan einen website zugriff im firefox mittels selenium. Dies funktioniert auch soweit. Nun hab ich mir eine kleine java application geschrieben die einen mini webbrowser realisiert. Nun möchte ich mich wie mit selenium im firefox browser bis zu einer bestimmten stelle "durchnavigieren". Ist dies möglich?
Bzw besteht eine möglichkeit html tags direkt in dieser applikation zu setzen? Selenium macht ja genau das gleiche

Danke schonmal im Voraus
Lg michi


----------



## smer4 (2. Dez 2014)

Emulieren jedes Browser ist ohne spezielle APIS wie Selenium leicht.
Interessant wäre:
Schreib dann ein "mini" Browser, der unter anderem die XML Struktur des Dokumenten grafisch zeigt wie in XML Editor,

dann kannst du drin navigieren, manipulieren,  mit Inputfelder arbeiten, 
 aber mit Activen Kontent wie Java Applets, Javascript hast du leider Probleme, sollste JavaScript - Interpreter haben dann...


----------

